# Anyone heard of Jade Ring Praying Mantis?



## Tensei85 (May 31, 2009)

Hey, 

Just wondering if anyone's come across the "Jade Ring Praying Mantis" (Yu Huan Tong Long)? 

Thanks for any info, I really haven't been able to find to much on this topic. 
The only representatives that I've found seem to be fake. (not to spread rumors, just looking for info) 

Thanks a lot,


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 31, 2009)

I thought I saw this before!!

There are threads here concerning it.

I always thought this video was funny:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ7q065_l3M&feature=related



I think this guy is the same guy who said he has a linerage to Shaolin temple on Song mountain or something the Buffalo Tai chi threads on this site I think talks about it.
 Here is the link:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49336&highlight=buffalo+tai+chi

Or you can search in the search box Buffalo Tai chi for the info.
I believe there is also a member here who knows the guy personally.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks,

Yea actually I seen that on a different forum as well. 

But in actuality I believe the Jade Ring is an actual system just the only people that are known to be teaching it are not very legit. lol, to say the least!

Well, maybe its all fake. (I have no clue)

Thanks anyways.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 1, 2009)

You might be correct as a legit system. 

http://www.plumflowermantisboxing.com/Articles/hooked step.htm

http://www.plumpub.com/info/knotebook/boxchuojiao.htm

I wonder if it is a dead style or just a form left or engrossed into another system hopefully some Mantis players will chime in.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, here's more comment from a non-mantis person. I heard about the style one time from.... OK, I don't remember. What I remember is that suppossedly it's about complex/weird footwork meant to distract/confuse your opponent, and make it easier for you to get to openings in there defence.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 1, 2009)

I think it's probably faded into obscurity or lost now.

You can check out Fernando Blanco's Mantis Cave website for any lineage info that may be out there...


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Cuongnhuka,
yea, thats pretty much what I've heard as well. Thanks for bringing it up.

CLFSean,
Thanks I'll give it a try & check it out. thanks for the info.


----------

